
Designing a Marketing Site: Know Your Customers and How They Decide - destraynor
http://blog.intercom.io/know-your-customers-and-how-they-decide/
======
Steveism
I agree with the sentiment that what matters most to the customer is what
should be front and center in marketing. In my opinion what is shown to the
customer is a direct indication of the respect level that a company has for
their customers. Ever try to buy a domain name at GoDaddy? They bombard you
with offers for email, hosting, SSL certs, page builders, etc... To the point
that it's amazing they have any conversions at all. I didn't need SOPA or
elephant incidents to want to leave. I left long before that because I was
sick of being treated with such low regard as a paying customer.

------
nickler
Key takeaway here is the part about A/B testing, especially when you look at
the laptop sites of apple and dell comparatively. Long term engagements (like
the examples of luxury items, cars, etc) are tougher to track conversion on,
but social stats like shares and likes can help to demonstrate their
effectiveness. Great article.

~~~
destraynor
Thanks very much Nickler, kind of you to say.

------
molsongolden
Really liked the idea of pairing your product with a problem. While you may
know that you are solving a problem it can be helpful to remind the consumer
what problem you are solving for them.

------
wtvanhest
The fact that this post only has 4 comments 7 hours after posting speaks to
its simplicity and brilliance.

Really nice job teaching me something today. I wish you were in Boston, I
would buy you a beer.

~~~
destraynor
Wow - thanks :)

------
Porter_423
I am totally agreeing with this.Its true that you have to find your potential
consumers first and then ignore completely the non-consumers because all
visitors are not the same.So you have to think differently about how you
attract your each and everyone of your potential consumers.

